
A French grocer fought EU food rules and won - briandear
http://reason.com/archives/2018/06/16/a-french-grocer-protested-stupid-eu-food
======
vixen99
'French grocer' suggests a brave lone trader caused the EU to 'flinch'.
Perhaps the fact that Carrefour 'operates more than 12,000 stores in more than
30 countries, boasts nearly 400,000 employees, and generates more than €100
billion in annual sales' had something to do with it.

